# Threaded live center



## vxir (Dec 7, 2008)

I spotted a threaded female live center on a Craftsman 12" lathe that I saw on a friend's workbench that would be perfect for a homemade lathe I am working on (its difficult to get a pipe with a MT2 socket for a homemade tailstock, but easy to buy a threaded rod). But now that I'm back home I can't seem to find any Craftsman lathes that have tailstocks that take a threaded live center -- they all seem to take MT1 or 2. Does anyone know what I saw and where I could get a threaded live center?

Thanks!
Andy Stone


----------

